
Obama Addresses Apple vs. FBI at SXSW: Don’t ‘Fetishize’ Your Phone - cpleppert
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/03/11/obama-addresses-apple-vs-fbi-at-sxsw-don-t-fetishize-your-phone.html
======
Zigurd
Apple should move os development offshore, citing a hostile environment for
developing secure systems in the US .

------
SocksCanClose
What about fetishizing the 4th amendment?

------
willcate
Mind your own damn business, Barack

